# weekend in whatipu



## vonnagy (May 18, 2004)

road trip pics from this sunday at whatipu. must say this place rocks, only an hour's drive from auckland.


----------



## captain-spanky (May 18, 2004)

how'd you get those colours then? polariser? photoshop?
is it early evening with a longer exposure?
 :?  8)


----------



## vonnagy (May 18, 2004)

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> how'd you get those colours then? polariser? photoshop?
> is it early evening with a longer exposure?
> :?  8)



sorry i forgot to answer you questions from last!  i use a uv filter... time of day is import this was shot 1/2 before sunset to catch the radiate hues. I use saturation and curves in photoshop to spice up the images


----------



## captain-spanky (May 18, 2004)

mighty impressive!  8) 
I like the 1st and second best.... the lake just adds the right kinda balance to appeal to my aquatic tendencies


----------



## Artemis (May 18, 2004)

wwwoooowww they are brilliant, specially the second one.
Your gonna have to show me how to edit my pics to have that colour.
I want more, so please post some more!


----------



## Lula (May 18, 2004)

I think you are trying to kill me
Those colours are Beautiful
 8)  8)


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh, you have _photos_ here!    I thought I was just supposed to click on here and say, "Yes!  I'd love to!"     


These are gorgeous, btw.   I'd say you've mastered the saturation and curves section in PS.   They really elevate these into magazine-quality images.


----------



## Lungfarmer (May 18, 2004)

*dreamy sigh*

beautiful


----------



## Tammy (May 18, 2004)

You did it again - great work - lov'em all


----------



## canonrebel (May 18, 2004)

It's impossible for me to select a favorite--I like them all.


----------



## Moni (May 18, 2004)

Wonderful shots Mark!
What was the time then?

Morning or Evening ???


----------



## thebigbillybob (May 18, 2004)

damn dude.  new zeland looks beautiful! every one of your shots i have seen on this forum is GREAT!  i like your style and your colors... who can complain... your colors and compositions rock!  .... makes me want to go to new zealand

edit if i had to pick a favorite i would chose one and two they are both wonderful! the others are good too....


----------



## pilgrim (May 18, 2004)

Very beautiful  pictures mark! 

ps: is whatipu pronounced "what - i - pu" ?
just wondering..


----------



## vonnagy (May 19, 2004)

thanks all for your comments.. its quite humbling.



			
				pilgrim said:
			
		

> Very beautiful  pictures mark!
> 
> ps: is whatipu pronounced "what - i - pu" ?
> just wondering..



I hope karalee can help me out here, but i believe its fat - eh - poo.
wh = f sound.  No stress on any of the syllables. I hope my maori pronounciation is getting better


----------



## Karalee (May 19, 2004)

> I hope karalee can help me out here, but i believe its fat - eh - poo.
> wh = f sound.  No stress on any of the syllables. I hope my maori pronounciation is getting better



I go with Fah-tea-poo now that Im "americanized" Seems we pronounce lazily.


----------



## anua (May 19, 2004)

i just thought i would say it again -

love #2 :heart:
and i love the ground in #4

(damn! im jealous! :twisted 
i envy you those beautiful views!
(blowy and rainy here again...as always may say, he he)

anyway...thanks for the beautiful weather, nice man! -


----------

